# Blind lab/golden puppy needs home--SoCal



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Oh my goodness that is so sad! If I were in So Cal I'd take him in. How can his "breeder" plan to put him down just for being blind?!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Does the post say if any Rescue Groups have been contacted?


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Do you think they would ship the dog if we provided the money? My husband and I would certainly take him if his "time would run out". That's very sad to say the least. And how ironic. A dog born to be a guide dog, born blind.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Called the clinic and they put us on a list. Sounds like there were other people who expressed interest. If nobody follows through and takes him by Friday, they are willing to cooperate on shipping arrangements bc they don't want to see him euthanized either. See what happens! Fingers crossed...would love this guy to death. Happy either way that he will find a home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is the link to the Facebook Page*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....160173109330.115327.717994330&type=1&theater

Bless his LITTLE HEART!!

Here is the link to his facebook page.
Looks like he is in New York? 212 Area Code


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ahhh... I didn't look closely at the phone number, thought it was Riverside Calif. in So Cal. Hoping the little guy will get a home


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Does the post say if any Rescue Groups have been contacted?


I'm pretty sure people had reached out to various groups to help him.


----------

